# A shark ate my betta!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


okay, okay, it's a fake shark! Did you really think I'd feed my bettas to a shark?Let alone OWN a shark?! 

Anyways, Dally is a wimp, sorry, but he is. Water change time he scuttled off into the shark's mouth :roll:


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Too adorable! I was about to send you a message saying how horrible your loss was.... tricked me good, that you did!

xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol! Cute pics.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I saw the title and was like fish in fake shark mouth yay! I am a sucker for pics of fish hiding in their fav caves lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I keep laughing every time I go into my room! I see lil' Dally peek his head out of the shark's mouth :lol: IT'S SO CUTE!!! and ironic.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

that is the cutest thing ever


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I love it. Now I want to get other ones for the other bettas hehe


----------



## KasaraWolf (Jan 6, 2012)

*OH GOSH.* The title freakin' scared me! XDDD :lol: That's just too cute!


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

I love how cute betta fishes are. Yours peeking his little head out of the shark's mouth is ADORABLE!! 

I love when I come home from work at night and Darwin is sleeping on his leaf hammock. ^^

View attachment 56676


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

KasaraWolf: :lol: that was the point hahahaha! I looked at my lil' fish and thought.. "oh gosh a shark is eating my betta. ... ... haha wouldn't people freak out if they read THAT!" :lol:

Sassysharay: awwww :3 cute! lol. My one female beachde herself on the suken ship before, and the water only covered HALF of her x.x And another female, went "missing" so I tried to find her. Eventually she peeked her head out of a _crab shell_ that you can give your hermit crabs or whatever. She was snoozing inside the shell! And it's not a "open bottom" shell, no, it had to be the one with a small entrance and she'd have to swim in a spiral to get to the center!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

NAUGHTY GIRL, I just shhhhhh myself!  third pic HAS TO go in for betta photo of the month contest!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

darn rights it is xD


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> darn rights it is xD


Good lass  I'll definitely be voting for it...unless theres something completely amazing and unbelieveable, that nobody has ever seen before in their entire life!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well I know we can do drawings and such WHICH IS AWESOME!!! oh, anyone try this program...Inkscape? I like it. It's decent.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Ha Ha! Such cute photos!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks =D


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

haha! Love it!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I have seriously been thinking I want the crocodile skull decoration petco has...

Your pictures make me think it's going to be on my list of aquired things soon. Maybe as soon as "once I get off work" this evening


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: whoo hoo!!! =D LOL my boyfriend wants the human skull one :roll: I like the crodoile skull  except I've only found it at PJ'S PETS...


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

It looks more of a "This is MY SHARK! Don't touch my shark! Get your own!"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: hahaha perhaps


----------

